# Prep tips, anyone?



## iPaint (Nov 30, 2007)

I’m looking for some prep tips on how to do it faster. Unlike the thread that appeared a while back called “How much prep is too much prep?” I don’t have problems selling my customers on the need for a good prep job. My problem: I get so picky that I often way overblow what I think is a reasonable prep time estimate.

So how can I do my prep faster? You can choose to answer this general question and/or address any of the following:

1) I find it frustrating when I repair drywall “flaws” (spackle, sand, prime) like dents and scratches only to notice ones I missed the first time, like when I’m about to start painting. Is there a way to find everything on the ‘first pass’, so to speak – other than perhaps more patience and better lighting?

2) What lighting do you use to search for flaws?

3) Do you repair only certain-sized flaws or do you fix them all?

4) After the spackle/compound has dried, do you sand then prime each flaw one-by-one, or do you sand everything first then hope you find each flaw when you go back to prime them?

5) What tool do you use to prime the flaws: brush, mini-roller, ???


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

1) maybe your light isn't set up at the best angle...if it was, trust me, you'd get flat walls...you're using a halogen spot light right?

2) a halogen spot light

3) I fix large/obvious spots _THEN_ prime, then the smaller flaws stand out more, fill them, sand and spot/full prime (personal choice)

4)...see #3...it takes the guesswork out

5) I prime spots with a brush if they are in a place that gets cut anyway, and roll (thin coat) anywhere on the main wall area

hope this helps...I hear your frustration


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Rich said:


> 3) I fix large/obvious spots _THEN_ prime, then the smaller flaws stand out more, fill them, sand and spot/full prime (personal choice)


This is key
A second spackle may be needed after a coat goes up
That's when the flaws really show
A careful inspection after one coat may help you in your quest


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

1) I find it frustrating when I repair drywall “flaws” (spackle, sand, prime) like dents and scratches only to notice ones I missed the first time, like when I’m about to start painting. Is there a way to find everything on the ‘first pass’, so to speak – other than perhaps more patience and better lighting?

Like I tell my employee, You don't walk into a room, notice some imperfections in the walls, patch them and start painting. Rather when you are ready, you start at point A in a well lit room and slowly walk around the entire room looking up and down, literally running your eyes over every inch of the wall, assuming there is imperfection everywhere. If there isn't, that's the exception to the rule! Even still, it's possible you will miss a couple but not nearly as many. 

Patch them, now go paint something else, trim, ceiling, doors, whatever is possible. Now take another trip around the room. Again, don't just repatch (I almost always have to patch twice) your existing patches. Stare that wall down again to find the missed ones.

When you finally paint your wall, the fresh paint will reveal even more imperfection! Cool, huh? Now you address everything the best you can and put that second coat on. 

After all that work, have you acheived perfection? . . . Nope, perfection is unattainable. But if you do these things your paint jobs will pass inspection 99% of the time. The other 1% of the time is reserved for your very "special" customers. 

It occurs to me that you were posting about speeding up the process. Reading back, I guess this didin't do that for you but I hope you can take something from it anyway.

Mack


----------



## Chameleon (Jan 26, 2008)

You have "Chameleon-itis"....but don't worry, it's not curable, so no need to do anything. This is a perfect example of giving people what they pay for, and getting alot of refferal work. It's not a bad thing, but it can become frustrating.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

1- we do what we call the Helen Keller. Close your eyes and run the palms of your hands over the walls. You will find every flaw with this method.
2- Helen Keller
3- we fix and repair all flaws to the best of our knowledge.
4- sand individual flaws and then complete wall.
5-Whatever is appropriate.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

timhag said:


> 1- we do what we call the Helen Keller. Close your eyes and run the palms of your hands over the walls. You will find every flaw with this method.
> 2- Helen Keller
> 3- we fix and repair all flaws to the best of our knowledge.
> 4- sand individual flaws and then complete wall.
> 5-Whatever is appropriate.


Do you do the Helen Keller while you paint to?:jester:


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

the woman of the hour...and Tim's secret girlfriend....


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

Shes kinda cute


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Rich said:


> the woman of the hour...and Tim's secret girlfriend....


:laughing: Have you guys not heard of the old Helen Keller method for finding flaws when finishing drywall and doing repaints? I'm telling you, you really gotta try it,,,,,,,,it works. You will be amazed.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> 1- we do what we call the Helen Keller. Close your eyes and run the palms of your hands over the walls. You will find every flaw with this method.


You just warm me of the day I can walk in & see Jay doing this method. I'm bringing my video camera to work. :laughing:


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

iPaint said:


> I’m looking for some prep tips on how to do it faster. Unlike the thread that appeared a while back called “How much prep is too much prep?” I don’t have problems selling my customers on the need for a good prep job. My problem: I get so picky that I often way overblow what I think is a reasonable prep time estimate.
> 
> So how can I do my prep faster? You can choose to answer this general question and/or address any of the following:
> 
> ...


1). Two ways, depending on how many coats. If it's a one coat job, just use the light, fluffy, quick drying spackle for last minute repairs. If you missed it the first time, it's probably small and can be done with the fluffy stuff.
Other way is to get what I see the first time around and lay on the primer, all the other things will show up then. 

2. Natural daylight. I'm sure there are other opinions, but mine is that there is simply no substitute for natural daylight.

3. When you fix something, it makes other flaws stand out like a sore thumb, even though they were'nt very noticable before. Therefore, all flaws get treatment.

4.Sand all at the same time, prime all at the same time. should be easy.
5. Depends how many there are. If there's a lot, I use the same roller I'll be painting with. Last minute, forgot about flaws might get the brush, depending on how it's laying out that day. Other times, a mini is in order, but only if there are few things to do with it.


----------

